# Leaving!



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Hi everyone! 

just wanted to say I am leaving from this Friday to this Sunday to go on a trip with my family! I will not be responding to replies, threads, or anything until Sunday afternoon. I will get to all of your replies, and hope you all have a wonderful weekend!!!

btw, if Josh Gad is out there somewhere: HI! You play Lafou in beauty and the beast so well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have a great time this weekend. It's good to get away for awhile.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Have a great time this weekend. It's good to get away for awhile.


agreed.  bye!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Well Bye! I am going on vacation in 3 more days myself! I will be going to Silver Dollar City also in Branson Missouri and staying at a house in Arkansas, so 2 different states at once!


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Well Bye! I am going on vacation in 3 more days myself! I will be going to Silver Dollar City also in Branson Missouri and staying at a house in Arkansas, so 2 different states at once!


Enjoy your vacation. And don't forget to have fun.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Enjoy your vacation. And don't forget to have fun.


Thank you! I went to Silver Dollar City last year so the whole park shouldn't be very new too me!
I guess what I mean is that I know where pretty much everything is! 

Do you vacation?🙂


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Thank you! I went to Silver Dollar City last year so the whole park shouldn't be very new too me!
> I guess what I mean is that I know where pretty much everything is!
> 
> Do you vacation?🙂


Yeah. We already have next year planned. Nxet year for Easter break we are going to a Florida island i can't remember witch one. And the first week of August we are going to the outer banks.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Yeah. We already have next year planned. Nxet year for Easter break we are going to a Florida island i can't remember witch one. And the first week of August we are going to the outer banks.


Oh wow, have fun!


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh wow, have fun!


Do you have anything planed.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Do you have anything planed.


For my vacation or just for tomorrow or something?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

hi all!

Just got back from hungry mother state park and what a trip! I loved biking down the 17-mile long creeper trail, but sleeping was a pain. For the first night, I slept in a bunk bed with my cousins, but Didn't go to bed until 9 and woke up to the youngest one crying because she lost her "snug." I went and got nana and papa when I couldn't do anything, and then once she got it, I sat in my bed trying to go to sleep for an hour and 15 minutes. THEN I decided to come to sleep on the couch because the cousins were snoring, and when I went over to the couch I brought my papa's phone in to act as a flashlight to read my book, and to watch soap cutting. (Yes it is amazing.) Then it was 5:30 and I heard weird noises in the kitchen and tried to go to sleep again, and that's when Addie had to go to the bathroom and she woke me up. I decided trying to go back to sleep was useless, and so we ended up getting up at 5:55 and playing board games until everyone woke up. It was a terrible night but I can't blame the youngest because she has night terrors, and when I was her age I had them too. The 2nd night was great because I decided to sleep in the other cabin and in the morning I got up and took the dog over to the other cabin where I and Addie played until everyone came and frantically got packed. Within the two days, I and the cousins collected acorns for an acorn war at school, and we filled a plastic bag (like the ones you get from Walmart or target,) and still more. and Overall, it was a great trip, and hope to go again next year.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wow, sounds fun!


----------

